# Protein to high



## Jackthelad (Apr 26, 2013)

My nearly 12 month old GSD has been through a few different dry foods, as he is fussy and won't eat most. But I have found the perfect food now, he loves it but only one problem, the protein is 27%. And my jack is now hyper and can't keep still. I exersize him for 3 hours a day plus play in the garden with toys and stuff. I was hoping for advice on, can I put him on the adult food now instead of the high protein puppy food, just to calm him down. He can't relax. I can always just up his calcium while he is still growing. What do you think. ????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I think most of the members here probably move their pups to adult food early on. Mine was on adult food at 12 weeks. I rotate between Acana Ranchlands and Grasslands. Both of those are 31% protein. Maybe you just have a high drive puppy!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

He's not hyper because of protein. If it's food related, it's the carbs in his food that's causing all the extra energy. Protein has nothing to do with it.

If I were to guess, it probably has nothing to do with his diet at all though. Some dogs are just hyperactive and just don't have "off buttons".


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

What is the nutritional analysis and content of what you are feeding. I would NOT add calcium. That can cause its own problems. Agree with the others. He could just be a live wire.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

don't tinker with the calcium -- could be that the magnesium levels are low -- give the dog a mash over ripe banana and some finely ground raw shelled pumpkin seeds . seriously --


----------



## Jackthelad (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks all for your help.
Maybe it's me that should just get on the red bull to keep up with him lol. He has me up in the night at about 3am. And then starts again about 5.30/ 6am for a walk. And won't stop being naughty and barking till he gets what he wants. This behaviour only started when I put him on this new food. Never mind I'll just have to try and keep up with him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

My 4 year old still flips his kong at my feet and eventually barks until I acknowledge and play with him, every evening, over and over regardless of exercise level for that day.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I use ingredients which are natural sources of magnesium

here is a product MagiCalm for Naturally Calmer Dogs | VetVits Pet Health | Developed by Vets

the banana mash and pumpkin seeds are two dog appropriate foods


----------



## Jackthelad (Apr 26, 2013)

Jack loves banana but absolutely hates pumpkin. The food analysis and content in his food.
Crude protein 27%
Crude oils & fats 15%
Crude fibres 3.5%
Crude Ash 7%



Composition 

Salmon 24%
Potato 15%
Salmon meal 11%
Potato protein 11%
Barley, oats, poultry fat,peas, sugar beet pulp,salmon digest, salmon oil, minerals, vitamins.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I think some of it may be a training issue. The reason he barks until he gets his way is ... he gets his way if he continues to bark. I would work on not giving into his demands and teach him some impulse control. Good mental exercise.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

didn't say pumpkin , pumpkin seed , grind it fine .
add some fish oil for omega 3 .
don't accommodate this "He has me up in the night at about 3am. And then starts again about 5.30/ 6am for a walk. And won't stop being naughty and barking till he gets what he wants. "
That is your training issue. This will wear thin quickly and then you will need more magnesium in your diet Natural Calm: The Anti Stress Drink lol. The dog becomes a nuisance and all is out of kilter.


----------



## Jackthelad (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes carmspack.
Your absolutely right. It is me being to soft with him and giving in to him when he barks. It's because I don't want him to wake up my son who is blind disabled & special needs. He has trouble getting to sleep. So it is my fault totally. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

At just 1 year, he might be going through a bit of a bratty stage too... Extra training will help get you through it. Our pup used to come get me at 6am every day or earlier, after I started telling him to "go lay down" and ignored him, he stopped. We are also switching to raw from kibble and our pup's energy level hasn't changed... I feel like if anything would do it, that would be it  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

actually many people find that when the dog is on raw they have a calmer dog -- better focus and concentration


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

carmspack said:


> actually many people find that when the dog is on raw they have a calmer dog -- better focus and concentration


Lol shows what I know then! If energy level was related to protein I guess is what I meant!! :-D


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackthelad (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok sounds like a plan. How would I start. I have no idea what jack would need to eat in a day on a raw diet. what would I feed my 35kg baby on. Meaning what ingredients would he need, and would that be all his daily requirements as in nutrients and vitamins etc. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

here you go -- proximity to Manchester Raw food supplier lancashire/Manchester

raw community for those q's and a's United Kingdom Raw Meaty Bones Support & Action Group
supplements 
Hayfields,

Lower Catesby

Daventry LUXURY DOG KENNELS - www.hayfieldsdoghotel.info


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I feel for you. I have the exact same situation and they bark at the worst moments sometimes. If you're inside during a cold spell, work simple exercises like sit/stand/platz in close proximity to you and totally engage your dog. During the week that is an after dinner routine in my house. It keeps him quiet because after a while he settles in and chews the kong we've been playing with. 

Since barking is also a trigger for my son I do not reward a bark unless I asked for it. Over time he realized when he is in the house he's not going to get anywhere doing that. 




Jackthelad said:


> Yes carmspack.
> Your absolutely right. It is me being to soft with him and giving in to him when he barks. It's because I don't want him to wake up my son who is blind disabled & special needs. He has trouble getting to sleep. So it is my fault totally.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackthelad (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks so much Carmspack, for finding all that info for me. I tried to google raw food but wasn't really getting anywhere. I'll try anything to make him calmer and more relaxed and happy. As the way he is can't be all fun for him, and it's running me into the ground, trying to keep him occupied. I'll keep you informed on how he's doing. Thanks again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackthelad (Apr 26, 2013)

Just a quick update, I fed jack 2x chicken drumsticks today just to start him off, the 1st one he carried it round for a bit, then lay down licking it for ages, before eventually eating it. 3 mins later I gave him a second one, and that was devoured in seconds. I'll check how he is in the morning, bowel wise and slowly introduce more minced turkey and offal during the rest of the week if all ok. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackthelad (Apr 26, 2013)

OMG. Jack has got very bad dioreah. I checked his bowels this am and they were normal. So I gave him another 1 chicken drumstick for breakfast. He has been ok all day until tea time, then all **** broke loose quite literally. It's like watery. Should I stop the raw food, or carry on and see if it rights itself. Help.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

ask the people nearby to you -- there are a lot of support groups . One of the links I provided can put you in touch with raw feeders that can attend to your questions and help you throw --


----------



## Jackthelad (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

